

Why Tech Companies Love Manor, Texas - mjh8136
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20100901/why-the-high-tech-industry-loves-manor-texas.html
Town officials embrace the Gov 2.0 ethos
======
code_duck
Well, surely being 10 miles from downtown Austin doesn't hurt.

------
natrius
The headline is misleading. It should be something like "Why Tech Companies
Love Having Manor, Texas As A Customer". As it is now, it implies that tech
companies like _being_ in Manor, which isn't the case.

